# HD DVR sound but no voices on recording



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe this is a one time thing, but I recorded Life the other night in HD. Now when I try to watch it I have sound effects and music, but no voices. The commercials are fine, and when the show comes back from a commercial and is in SD for a couple seconds I have voices. But in HD you can't hear anyone talk. Is this a one time mistake of some kind? I was thinking maybe it was the soundtrack being in surround because I only have 2 channels, I use my TV speakers. I went into the menu and changed the audio to Dolby Digital Off, but it changed nothing. Maybe after it i recorded it only has whatever audio track it was set to at the time? Any ideas so I can watch this recording and it doesn't happen again?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I had this happen once with a program on my local ABC station. The network was apparently having an audio encoding issue that was outputting only the rear channels on the front. The station ended up switching to the SD version to regain usable audio.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2008)

I wondered if that was it, I fast forwarded through 1/2 hour and it wasn't fixed yet. Thanks


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

I've seen this on at LEAST three shows this season. It does suck. You get all of the sounds effects, but no dialog. We've resulted to turning on the closed captioning until the audio is fixed. We've never had it go a full program. It always seems to be fixed shortly into the program.

Seems weird that this could be happening so often though.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

jjk454ss said:


> Maybe this is a one time thing, but I recorded Life the other night in HD. Now when I try to watch it I have sound effects and music, but no voices. The commercials are fine, and when the show comes back from a commercial and is in SD for a couple seconds I have voices. But in HD you can't hear anyone talk. Is this a one time mistake of some kind? I was thinking maybe it was the soundtrack being in surround because I only have 2 channels, I use my TV speakers. I went into the menu and changed the audio to Dolby Digital Off, but it changed nothing. Maybe after it i recorded it only has whatever audio track it was set to at the time? Any ideas so I can watch this recording and it doesn't happen again?


I've had this happen a few times during NFL Sunday Ticket games. I can hear the crowd noise, but not the announcers. Every time it has happened it usually clears up within a few minutes. When it does happen, it seems to always occur after a commercial for some reason.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In the past when this has happened, turning Dolby Digital Off temporarily solves the problem. I'm surprised it didn't this time. It is usually caused at the broadcast end.


----------

